# "Ende-zu-Ende"-Fehler: Ist die HDD noch zu retten?



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (9. Februar 2013)

Guten Abend!

Gestern habe ich, zwecks einer Windows-Neuinstallation, den gesamten Inhalt meiner Festplatten auf meine externe Festplatte verschoben (es handelt sich dabei um dieses Modell), sonst wurde die Platte nur genutzt, um meine Musik zu speichern und um regelmäßig ein Backup von meinem System zu machen mit "Genie Timeline".

Als dann das System wieder einsatzfähig war habe ich Crystal Disk Info installiert und als dieses sich nach der Installation geöffnet hat bin ich sehr erschrocken. Der zustand meiner externen Festplatte war "schlecht" (siehe Bild). Nachdem ich Google ein bisschen bemüht hatte, habe ich zwei mögliche Lösungen gefunden:

1. chkdsk /r /v  durchführen:
Leider lief der 4. Teil des Verfahrens nur extrem langsam und die HDD hat sich währenddessen auf über 50°C erwärmt!
Daraufhin habe ich das Ganze dann abgebrochen, da sogar das Gehäuse der Platte schon sehr warm war.

2. Die Platte formatieren:
Hier gab es schon im Vorfeld ein Problem: Da ich auf der Platte meine gesamten Daten (Spielstände, Dokumente usw.) gespeichert hatte, mussten diese zuerst wieder auf die internen Platten geschoben werden, währenddessen hat sich der PC einmal aufgehängt und einmal stürzte er mit einem Bluescreen mit dem Code 4E ab. Laut Goolge sollte das auf ein RAM- oder ein Festplattenproblem zurückzuführen sein...
Als dann alle Daten in Sicherheit waren habe ich damit begonnen, die Platte zu formatieren, was angesichts ihrer Größe unglaublich schnell geschehen war. Allerdings befinden sich trotz Formatieren noch immer ein paar Ordner und Dateien auf der Platte und Crystal Disk Info stuft den Zustand der Platte immer noch als "schlecht" ein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist die Platte noch irgendwie zu retten? Oder sollte ich sie lieber der RMA überlassen (gekauft wurde sie am 07.01.2012 und der Kassenzettel ist noch vorhanden)?


Danke schon mal im Voraus für jede Hilfe!

Gruß,
s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w


----------



## ΔΣΛ (9. Februar 2013)

> Allerdings befinden sich trotz Formatieren noch immer ein paar Ordner und Dateien auf der Platte


Dann hast du aber nicht Formatiert, denn nach einer Formatierung bleibt gar nichts übrig !
Wie hast du Formatiert, erkläre uns dein Vorgehen genau.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (9. Februar 2013)

ΔΣΛ;4978023 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann hast du aber nicht Formatiert, denn nach einer Formatierung bleibt gar nichts übrig !
> Wie hast du Formatiert, erkläre uns dein Vorgehen genau.


 
Ich hab im Explorer nen Rechtsklick auf die Platte gemacht, bin dann auf "Formatieren" und dann "Starten" gewählt.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (9. Februar 2013)

Ist die HHD in Partitionen unterteilt ?
Kannst du die Daten Manuell löschen ?
Vollständigen Viren Scann gemacht ?


> chkdsk /r /v  durchführen:
> Leider lief der 4. Teil des Verfahrens nur extrem langsam und die HDD hat sich währenddessen auf über 50°C erwärmt!


Was heißt langsam ?
Große HDDs benötigen dafür natürlich sehr lange.


----------



## hodenbussard (9. Februar 2013)

Wenn die Platte blitzeblank bekommen willst.lege ich dir Dariks Boot and Nuke nahe.Das haut alles von der Platte.
Aber ob Du damit den physikalischen Zustand Deiner Platte verbesserst kannst,glaube ich weniger.Lass es einmal sauber durchlaufen,check dann nochmal den Status der Platte.Hast den Fehler immer noch,wird es wohl ein Fall für den Recyclinghof

Ein Ende zu Ende Fehler wird als kritisch eingestuft Bisserl weiter unten lesen beim Aufruf
Wenn noch Garantie hast,tausch sie um


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (9. Februar 2013)

hodenbussard schrieb:


> Wenn die Platte blitzeblank bekommen willst.lege ich dir Dariks Boot and Nuke nahe.Das haut alles von der Platte.
> Aber ob Du damit den physikalischen Zustand Deiner Platte verbesserst kannst,glaube ich weniger.Lass es einmal sauber durchlaufen,check dann nochmal den Status der Platte.Hast den Fehler immer noch,wird es wohl ein Fall für den Recyclinghof
> 
> Ein Ende zu Ende Fehler wird als kritisch eingestuft Bisserl weiter unten lesen beim Aufruf
> Wenn noch Garantie hast,tausch sie um


 
Also wird es wohl besser sein die Platte in die RMA zu geben? Nicht dass ich das Problem hinterher nur zeitweise beheben kann und sie mir kurz nach den 2 Jahre Garantie wieder abschmiert...

Den Link schau ich mir mal an


----------



## Freakless08 (9. Februar 2013)

s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> 1. chkdsk /r /v  durchführen:
> Leider lief der 4. Teil des Verfahrens nur extrem langsam und die HDD hat sich währenddessen auf über 50°C erwärmt!
> Daraufhin habe ich das Ganze dann abgebrochen, da sogar das Gehäuse der Platte schon sehr warm war.


Das kann schon mal gut und gerne 4-8 Stunden dauern. Wenn nicht sogar länger.

Ansonsten die externe Platt machen und wegschicken.


----------



## hodenbussard (9. Februar 2013)

Die Platte ist hinüber laut SMART Funktion,denke sonst würde es nicht als kritisch eingestuft sein


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (9. Februar 2013)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Das kann schon mal gut und gerne 4-8 Stunden dauern. Wenn nicht sogar länger.


 
Das war auch nicht unbedingt das, was mich zum abbrechen gebracht hat, eher die Temperaturen 



hodenbussard schrieb:


> Die Platte ist hinüber laut SMART Funktion,denke sonst würde es nicht als kritisch eingestuft sein


 
Dann dürfen sich die Leute von MM bzw. die Reparatur-Menschen damit rumschlagen 

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## hodenbussard (9. Februar 2013)

Mach sie trotzdem vorher clean mit Darik´s Boot and Nuke,sicher ist sicher


----------



## Olstyle (9. Februar 2013)

Also für mich sehen die Werte mehr nach einer falschen Interpretation des Tools als nach einer defekten Festplatte aus. Hast du denn irgendwelche Probleme beim Lesen oder Schreiben auf die Platte gehabt?

Du könntest z.B. mal einen kompletten "Error Scan" mit HD Tune machen. Das testet wirklich die Platte und rät nicht aufgrund von SMART Werten.


----------



## Bennz (9. Februar 2013)

ich hätte jetzt gesagt, hdd ohne gehäuse in den rechner und dort mal die smart werte auslesen.


----------



## highspeedpingu (9. Februar 2013)

Also ich finde es seltsam, dass die Platte 0 eingeschaltete Stunden bei 20 einschaltungen und 36 wiederzugewiesene Sektoren hat...


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (9. Februar 2013)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Also für mich sehen die Werte mehr nach einer falschen Interpretation des Tools als nach einer defekten Festplatte aus. Hast du denn irgendwelche Probleme beim Lesen oder Schreiben auf die Platte gehabt?
> 
> Du könntest z.B. mal einen kompletten "Error Scan" mit HD Tune machen. Das testet wirklich die Platte und rät nicht aufgrund von SMART Werten.



Probleme waren ein Aufhänger des PCs und ein Bluescreen der sich auf einen Festplattenfehler zurückführen lässt.

Ich werf gleich mal HD Tune an.



Bennz schrieb:


> ich hätte jetzt gesagt, hdd ohne gehäuse in den rechner und dort mal die smart werte auslesen.


 
Leider seh ich an dem Gehäuse keine Schrauben oder Ähnliches und da Gehäuse auf gut Glück aufhebeln will ich nicht unbedingt


----------



## MisterJo (10. Februar 2013)

Schonmal das SATA-Kabel getauscht?


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (10. Februar 2013)

MisterJo schrieb:


> Schonmal das SATA-Kabel getauscht?


 
SATA-Kabel kann ich nicht tauschen - ist ne externe Platte 
Aber ein anderes USB-Kabel hab ich leider nicht


----------



## pringles (10. Februar 2013)

s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> Leider seh ich an dem Gehäuse keine Schrauben oder Ähnliches und da Gehäuse auf gut Glück aufhebeln will ich nicht unbedingt


das würde ich auch auf keinen fall machen, selbst wenn welche versteckt da wären, hinterher nörgeln die rum weil sie schon offen war, wenn noch garantie drauf ist und sie nicht funzt würde ich die, wie schon gesagt, zur rma bringen (auf jedenfall auchmal versch. rechner ausprobieren, nicht das auf einem noch ein treiber/programm rumgeistert, welches die platte abstürzen lässt)


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (10. Februar 2013)

pringles schrieb:


> das würde ich auch auf keinen fall machen, selbst wenn welche versteckt da wären, hinterher nörgeln die rum weil sie schon offen war, wenn noch garantie drauf ist und sie nicht funzt



Das war auch mein Gedanke 

HD Tune ist jetzt fast fertig und hat bis jetzt noch keinen Fehler angezeigt. Noch etwas mehr als zwei Zeilen müssen abgearbeitet werden, dann kann ich Ergebnisse liefern.

Edit: HD Tune hat keinen Fehler gefunden - alles grün


----------



## pringles (10. Februar 2013)

dann würde ich doch glatt mal prüfen wie sich die platte an einem anderen pc macht....


----------



## AchtBit (10. Februar 2013)

Nachdem ich die Werten der völlig verdrehten Spaltenzuordnung nach dem Wahrscheinlichkeitsprinzip deute, seh ich keine Probleme. Der einzelne Paritätsfehler ist n Furz in der Landschaft, wenn der Grenzwert 90 ist. Auf diesen Fehler würd ich eh nicht viel geben, weil bereits ein kleines Kontaktversagen in der Verkabelung den Wert erhöht. DAs muss nicht unbedingt ein Fehler in der HW sein.

Und ich würde mal das Tool tauschen. Gegen eins, dass keine SUDOKO Erfahrung voraussetzt


----------



## Inzersdorfer (10. Februar 2013)

Hier ist nichts verdreht am CDI Screenshot.
Die Spalten Aktueller.., Schlechtester.. und Grenzwert sind Zustandswerte, die Anzahl der Fehler/Ereignisse findet sich in der Spalte Rohwert (bei CDI als Hex-Wert beschriftet)
B8: Aktueller Wert 1*, zugleich schlechtester jemals gemeldeter Wert, Grenzwert ist 99, der optimale Wert wär 100 bei 0 Fehler.
Allerdings zeigt der Rohwert bereits 258 End to End Errors.

*) weniger als 1 wird nicht angezeigt.

Im Übrigen sind End to End Errors Fehler in der internen Datenübertragung zwischen Plattencache und Platter und können zu korrumpierten Daten führen.

Weitere Fehler:
5 Command Timeouts (BC), wegen eines Timeouts abgebrochene Vorgänge, infolge der End to end Errors.
1 High Fly Write (BD), bei dem der Schreibkopf außerhalb seiner vorgesehenen Parameter war.


----------



## hodenbussard (10. Februar 2013)

Sag ich es doch,sie ist hinüber


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (10. Februar 2013)

Wenn ich die HDD an den Laptop meiner Eltern häng sieht's auch nicht besser aus 



Inzersdorfer schrieb:


> Hier ist nichts verdreht am CDI Screenshot.
> Die Spalten Aktueller.., Schlechtester.. und Grenzwert sind Zustandswerte, die Anzahl der Fehler/Ereignisse findet sich in der Spalte Rohwert (bei CDI als Hex-Wert beschriftet)
> B8: Aktueller Wert 1*, zugleich schlechtester jemals gemeldeter Wert, Grenzwert ist 99, der optimale Wert wär 100 bei 0 Fehler.
> Allerdings zeigt der Rohwert bereits 258 End to End Errors.
> ...


 
Ich versteh zwar nur die Hälfte davon, aber es hört sich nicht gut an - lieg ich da richtig?


----------



## Deep Thought (10. Februar 2013)

Inzersdorfer schrieb:


> Im Übrigen sind End to End Errors Fehler in der internen Datenübertragung zwischen Plattencache und Platter und können zu korrumpierten Daten führen.


 
Andere Quellen sprechen von "Fehlern, die zwischen dem Cache der Festplatte und dem SATA-Controller auftreten". S.M.A.R.T.

Könnte also durchaus auch nur an der Verkabelung liegen.

Ich glaube zumindest nicht, daß die Festplatte im sterben liegt.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (10. Februar 2013)

Deep Thought schrieb:


> Könnte also durchaus auch nur an der Verkabelung liegen.


 
Ist damit das USB-Kabel oder die interne Verkabelung zwischen der Festplatte und dem Controller im Gehäuse gemeint?


----------



## Deep Thought (10. Februar 2013)

Die interne Verkabelung. Das USB-Gedöns interessiert die Festplatte nicht.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (10. Februar 2013)

@Deep Thought:

"Smart ID 184/B8 End-to-End error. This attribute is a part of Hewlett-Packard's SMART IV technology, as well as part of other vendors' IO Error Detection and Correction schemas, and it contains a count of parity errors which occur in the data path to the media via the drive's cache RAM."

Wo da der SATA Controller ins Spiel kommen soll ist mir schleierhaft.

S.M.A.R.T. - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.

Im Übrigen möchte ich mir dieses Hardware Wiki nicht vollständig durchlesen, alleine was unter C1/193 schon verbrochen wird, reicht um davon Abstand zu nehmen. ("Dektopplatten sind eher auf 50.000 Parkvorgänge ausgelegt", "In der Kombination von schlechten Herstellervorgaben und einem Betriebssystem, das solche Vorgaben umsetzt (Linux, embedded Linux in NAS, ...) anstatt sie zu ignorieren (Windows)"....)

@s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w: Garantieaustausch und gut.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (10. Februar 2013)

Dann wird sie am Mittwoch zu MM gebracht


----------



## AchtBit (23. Februar 2013)

Inzersdorfer schrieb:


> Hier ist nichts verdreht am CDI Screenshot.
> Die Spalten Aktueller.., Schlechtester.. und Grenzwert sind Zustandswerte, die Anzahl der Fehler/Ereignisse findet sich in der Spalte Rohwert (bei CDI als Hex-Wert beschriftet)
> B8: Aktueller Wert 1*, zugleich schlechtester jemals gemeldeter Wert, Grenzwert ist 99, der optimale Wert wär 100 bei 0 Fehler.
> Allerdings zeigt der Rohwert bereits 258 End to End Errors.
> ...


 

Na klar ist da 'Grenzwert' mit 'aktuellen Wert' vertauscht und wenn nicht dann sollten sich die Crystal SW Devs mal nach nem neuen Übersetzer umsehen.

Und wie gesagt Paritätsfehler können auch unbedenklich sein. Ich hatte mit meinem MSI Board wahllos nen Paritätsfehler an der PCI-AGP Bridge anliegen. Sieht blöd aus aber hat nur die Burstrate im Busmastermode ein wenig verringert, mehr nicht.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (24. Februar 2013)

Der Grenzwert für B8 bei den Seagate 31000520ern ist aber immer 99 !
Warum sich da der CDI Entwickler einen neuen Übersetzer holen soll ist mir schleierhaft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

